# estações oregon, a melhor, preço, qualidade



## Pedro L. (17 Jan 2011 às 14:41)

boas  pessoal.
quero montar daqui a algum tempo uma estação meteo em minha casa.
ou seja o que quero fazer com ela:
- medição de todos os dados de meteo
- que quero futuramente colocar numa página que farei para colocar online.

ou seja, das estações meteo, e digo oregon, porque pelo que me pareçe, são as de máis fáçil encontrar na net e para substituir material se necessário, o que é muito importante para mim.

-que tenha a ligação USB
- bom programa para por online com todos os dados 
- e que a estação messa além do vento, ragada e média, que meça também o vento em directo (se calhar só mesmo as da oregon ou davis das mais caras)

meto as fotos de algumas que estarei a ponderar

oregon WMR 80






oregon WMR 88





oregon WMR 100N





se acham que à outros modelos que servem de igual modo ou de outra marca, aceito sugestões.

Dicas...
Obrigado


----------



## Pedro L. (17 Jan 2011 às 14:55)

já tenho esta em casa para me divertir 
mas quero algo muito melhor.
tenho-a assim montada, pois daqui a 6 meses mudo de casa e lá sim quero uma boazinha, daí a vossa ajuda.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jan 2011 às 15:20)

Pedro L. disse:


> boas  pessoal.
> quero montar daqui a algum tempo uma estação meteo em minha casa.
> ou seja o que quero fazer com ela:
> - medição de todos os dados de meteo
> ...



De outra marca aconselho-te as PCE, muito mais acessível que uma Oregon e qualidade totalmente comparável. Eu e as Oregon não nos damos lá muito bem...


----------



## c.bernardino (17 Jan 2011 às 16:24)

Pedro disse:


> De outra marca aconselho-te as PCE, muito mais acessível que uma Oregon e qualidade totalmente comparável. Eu e as Oregon não nos damos lá muito bem...



O Pedro não se dá bem com as oregon, eu comprei e vou instalar uma lacrosse, há quem tenha problemas com as lacrosse. A PCE entra na corrida de certeza, mas se quiseres algo de boa qualidade .... pensa numa Davis.

As oregon e lacrosse são vendidas na net e em portugal.
Eu comprei em portugal, se houver problemas.... é mais "directo".

pensa bem


----------



## Pedro L. (17 Jan 2011 às 17:04)

c.bernardino disse:


> As oregon e lacrosse são vendidas na net e em portugal.
> Eu comprei em portugal, se houver problemas.... é mais "directo".
> 
> pensa bem



o site em portugal?

mas mediante os  modelos que mençionei, ambos complementam os meus requisitos? (tou a falar das oregon, modelos que pus no forum?)
é mesmo só uma questão de valores?


----------



## filipe cunha (17 Jan 2011 às 17:16)

c.bernardino disse:


> O Pedro não se dá bem com as oregon, eu comprei e vou instalar uma lacrosse, há quem tenha problemas com as lacrosse. A PCE entra na corrida de certeza, mas se quiseres algo de boa qualidade .... pensa numa Davis.
> 
> As oregon e lacrosse são vendidas na net e em portugal.
> Eu comprei em portugal, se houver problemas.... é mais "directo".
> ...



Isso o mais "directo" já fui melhor servido/rapidez/eficiência com os espanhois a 800kms, no caso com a compra da PCE, do que umas simples pilhas vindas de Lisboa.
Mediante isso prefiro os espanhois, além do IVA mais barato


----------



## c.bernardino (17 Jan 2011 às 17:43)

Pedro L. disse:


> o site em portugal?
> 
> mas mediante os  modelos que mençionei, ambos complementam os meus requisitos?



Pedro,

O site onde comprei faz publicidade aqui no forum... brightstar em Aveiro.
(não tenho nenhuma % acredite )
compro lá há anos... e qd houve chatice eles foram profissionais.
Encomendei a lacrosse num dia a tarde e no outro dia as 9h da manha veio uma empresa de transportes entregar à porta.

Eu tenho um problema em entender o que realmente quer , principalmente com "todos os dados meteorológicos".
por exemplo, nenhuma trás sensor de UV.

Eu confesso que não conheço o material Oregon muito bem.
Só aconselho aquilo em que estou seguro, mas tenho a ideia que os modelos apresentados são muito base de gama. quem conhece oregon que fale.

p.s. - relativamente ao software... isso é outra guerra. Pesquise aqui no forum... há muita informação ... e software livre.


----------



## c.bernardino (17 Jan 2011 às 17:53)

filipe cunha disse:


> Isso o mais "directo" já fui melhor servido/rapidez/eficiência com os espanhois a 800kms, no caso com a compra da PCE, do que umas simples pilhas vindas de Lisboa.
> Mediante isso prefiro os espanhois, além do IVA mais barato



Caro Filipe,
Se prefere os Espanhóis, é consigo.
A mim não é nenhum espanhol qu eme paga o ordenado.
Comprar lá fora é muito bonito, e eu também o faço, mas depois queixamo-nos que em Portugal não há representação de material científico, vivemos num pais subdesenvolvido, etc.
Eu dou sempre preferência a empresas nacionais, mas só as recomendo quando sei que são competentes. Há uma que não recomendo a ninguém, mas isso fica para mim.

Conheço casos de pessoal muito mal servido por sites ingleses e alemães apesar de muito conceituados, bem como de casos em que ficaram ttodos felizes.

Relativamente às PCE acho que são uma opção para o nosso colega, parecem ter boas características. É investigar aqui no forum. Há quem diga bem e menos bem.

cps

bernardino


----------



## filipe cunha (17 Jan 2011 às 21:38)

c.bernardino disse:


> Caro Filipe,
> Se prefere os Espanhóis, é consigo.
> A mim não é nenhum espanhol qu eme paga o ordenado.
> Comprar lá fora é muito bonito, e eu também o faço, mas depois queixamo-nos que em Portugal não há representação de material científico, vivemos num pais subdesenvolvido, etc.
> ...



Boas,
Eu não prefiro os espanhois, aliás esta foi a minha primeira compra fora de portas, mas entre comprar a comerciantes Espanhois e Portugueses, de longe os Espanhois, em preço, rapidez, atenção, etc. Não se esqueça que hoje tudo é feito na China e arredores, depois há os vendedores/comerciantes que apenas vendem o que os chineses fazem, e nessa parte concluo o seguinte, o material raramente passa o prazo da garantia (2 anos) e se avaria depois é mais barato comprar outra, se avariar em antes, azar, os espanhois enviam para a fabrica, os portugueses enviam para a fabrica,mas estes dão-nos umas pancadinhas nas costas (tambem levaram mais caro!!!)...por isso o mais barato, o mais amigo.

Quanto à parte dos subdesenvolvidos, claro que somos e sempre havemos de ser, por ex. admite-se umas miseras pilhas, demorarem uma semana (5 dias uteis mais 2 dias de fim de semana) a virem da casa mãe para a filial, com transportes diarios entre elas, e todos os dias lá estava o gerente da filial a ligar, o que se passava!!!! (não ganharam para os telefonemas!!!!)... só talvez mesmo eu que sou um paciente e não me dou com o ebay.

Agora quanto a defender o que é nacional é que é bom, eu talvez seja o user dentro do forum que deveria de defender isso com unhas e dentes, pois tambem daí depende o meu salario, mas vemos como está a politica, os que nos governam, os que nos irão governar, quais os mais sérios...de certeza que muito em breve o chão onde estão os mastros das nossas EMs nem nosso será.
Este foi um breve comentário e o argumento porque prefiro os do outro lado, pena os hipers estarem fechados ao domingo.

Quanto à PCE, recomendo-a vivamente, seja comprada cá, ou noutro lado qualquer, o que faz falta é ter sorte (para que não avarie)
Cmps


----------



## c.bernardino (18 Jan 2011 às 09:41)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas,
> Eu não prefiro os espanhois, aliás esta foi a minha primeira compra fora de portas,
> ...por isso o mais barato, o mais amigo.
> 
> ...



Caro Filipe,

Vamos tentar manter isto on-topic.
Facto: O Filipe teve uma má experiência na compra de umas pilhas a uma empresa portuguesa.

não percebo como essa experiência de pilhas a *uma* empresa pode *manchar* a reputação das empresas portuguesas em geral.
Existem empresas, muitas vezes  pequenitas, dirigidas por pessoas que têm formação, briosas e profissionais... em Portugal. temos é de as reconhecer.

Facto: há empresas eficazes em Portugal a vender material de meteorologia.
Eu dei o meu exemplo. Comprei uma estação e em menos de 24h tinha-a entregue na porta. 135 euros, la crosse, não é davis mas espero que funcione... e se não funcionar...

Claro que a PCE é hipotese. A Davis também. O colega que decida


----------



## Kraliv (18 Jan 2011 às 10:37)

Pedro L. disse:


> boas  pessoal.
> quero montar daqui a algum tempo uma estação meteo em minha casa.
> ou seja o que quero fazer com ela:
> - medição de todos os dados de meteo
> ...





Das citadas creio que apenas a WMR100N permite a ligação ao PC.

As Oregons são conhecidas por, a longo prazo, darem problemas no sensor Termo/Higrómetro, nada que 30 ou 40 euros não resolvam 

Eu tenho uma WMR200 a funcionar há mais de 2 anos e até agora 



PS: Já tive uma LaCrosse...durou 6 meses.


----------



## ACalado (18 Jan 2011 às 11:21)

Kraliv disse:


> Das citadas creio que apenas a WMR100N permite a ligação ao PC.
> 
> As Oregons são conhecidas por, a longo prazo, darem problemas no sensor Termo/Higrómetro, nada que 30 ou 40 euros não resolvam
> 
> ...



Por acaso a minha wmr100 já está a funcionar a 2 anos sem problemas, tive apenas um pequeno susto com o pluviometro a uns dias atrás mas era humidade na zona das pilhas e as mesmas deixaram de funcionar mas tudo resolvido


----------



## filipe cunha (18 Jan 2011 às 17:21)

Kraliv disse:


> Das citadas creio que apenas a WMR100N permite a ligação ao PC.
> 
> As Oregons são conhecidas por, a longo prazo, darem problemas no sensor Termo/Higrómetro, nada que 30 ou 40 euros não resolvam
> Eu tenho uma WMR200 a funcionar há mais de 2 anos e até agora
> PS: Já tive uma LaCrosse...durou 6 meses.



Conheço Oregons com problemas nesse sensor
Nunca pensei que a Lacrosse durasse assim tão pouco tempo


----------



## Pedro L. (19 Jan 2011 às 01:49)

obrigado, pelas dicas,têm tado a ser úteis, em principío se me deçidir será por uma WMR100N.
- os paineis solar das oregon apenas alimentam o sensor de vento e humidade?
-os sensores levam as pilhas AAA e que têm que ser recarregáveis de preferênçia em cada sensor, ou têm uma bateria própria recarregável?
- normalmente eles mençionam pc software, aquilo é só uma versão em Trial, e que depois se terá que comprar a licença, ou o software já vem completo e pronto a utilizar? se não vem completo existem versões na net para download?

Obrigado
Pedro L.


----------



## PDias (19 Jan 2011 às 09:56)

Boas,

eu tenho uma PCE a funcionar há 2 anos e 4 meses, e o único problema que tive até agora foi ela durante um período de 10 horas não ter transmitido dados, isto aconteceu no dia do temporal de vento na zona oeste (23/12/2009), de resto têm funcionado perfeitamente sem qualquer problema, e fiz a encomenda e pagamento num dia e em 24 horas entregaram a estação via estafeta,  comprei aqui http://www.astroradio.com/514030.html (Barcelona), se reparares eles têm também todos os acessórios em caso de avaria.
Até agora, de 1 a 10 dou-lhe pontuação de 9.


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Jan 2011 às 13:35)

PDias disse:


> Boas,
> 
> eu tenho uma PCE a funcionar há 2 anos e 4 meses, e o único problema que tive até agora foi ela durante um período de 10 horas não ter transmitido dados, isto aconteceu no dia do temporal de vento na zona oeste (23/12/2009), de resto têm funcionado perfeitamente sem qualquer problema, e fiz a encomenda e pagamento num dia e em 24 horas entregaram a estação via estafeta,  comprei aqui http://www.astroradio.com/514030.html (Barcelona), se reparares eles têm também todos os acessórios em caso de avaria.
> Até agora, de 1 a 10 dou-lhe pontuação de 9.



Boas
Sem duvida uma boa noticia para quem tem PCEs...


----------

